# My Budget Mono Blue Magic Deck!



## Dungeons (Jul 28, 2013)

I spent *30 bucks* and I made a mono blue magic deck that is amazing.  See I am going into a colour fight next weekend.  We all go aganst our enemy colours and I have to defeat Red and Green.  So while Green is ramping and Red is taking care of white, White agreed to protect me until turn 4 because on turn 4 I can have Pili-Pala and Grand Architect making infinite mana and summon Sphinx of Magosi and draw my entire deck and use Time Stretch and Elixir of immortality and a whole bunch of counter spells if any one desides to do anything tricky while I play Cyclonic Rift.  I plan on just going until I mill my two opponents with my Thought Scours for the lulz, but I might just mill one and kill the other with the Sphinx.  Anyone wanna give me some advice? Here is the link:

http://tappedout.net/mtg-decks/infinite-everything-on-buget/

The combo makes i*nfinite Turns, Life, Draws, Sphinx's p/t, Mill, bounce, and Spell Use!  *


----------

